# River Run Advice



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Me and a group of friends are planning to make a run to an offroad park during June. We found river run online and it looks pretty promising. We want to rent a cabin and have a good time riding. How are the cabins and trails here, and are these good trails for us amateurs to ride on? We are open for any other suggestions on other parks.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't been to river run myself so I can't answer any questions about it, but check out Sabine ATV too.

http://sabineatvpark.com/

It would probably fit the bill for what your looking for. There are miles of trails through the woods that aren't all giant mud holes. There is plenty of mud for you to get into too if that's what you're looking for, but it's nice to just get out and trail ride which is what we prefer to do. The Sabine river borders the property and creates a huge beach and is great for swimming. We've been 3 or 4 times now and still keep finding new trails there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

River run is the best atv park in Texas. We go many times a year. We were there last weekend for 3 days for Mud Jam. Their biggest event ever. It's dusty right now going into summer. But there are many trails, mud holes, rocks, hills, and a nice spring fed river to cool off in. The cabins are nice. Showers are close to cabins. They have a store on site with parts too lol. And the sell ice and fuel. If you don't worry about getting lost, don't take a GPS. I know the park well now, but one time we got lost for 6 hours. 

Sabine is big and nice also. Very nice river to hang out in and cool off also. But this is the dustiest park I've been too. Id like to go after a good rain. You also have gator run, mud creek, mud buddy's, general SAMs, hidden falls, Shiloh ridge, and a few other parks. These are the main ones. Have fun


----------

